# Entertainment center cooling project



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

So I have run into a recent dilemma that I hope someone has the answer for. I own a large tv-stand/cupboard that holds various electronics including video game consoles, htpc, blu-ray player, cable box, etc. ,etc. While I have no problems with any of the actual devices, the heat that they put off can become unbearable and I also worry for the longevity of the devices when they are placed under such conditions. For example, my xbox 360 gets 2 red lights from overheating unless I pull the xbox out of the cupboard while I play. 

I was hoping that someone could possibly help me with a few bumps i have run into when planning a way to vent the hot air produce by my lovely toys out of a nearby window.

My plan is to cut 2-3 holes into the back of the entertainment center and set 4-pin molex copmuter fans in them but have not yet found a way to power them from a power source such as a wall outlet. And also this setup is in the living room so I would like to install a switch of some kind to be able to turn these fans on/off when I am using a device. And also I cannot find anything that would direct the heat toward the window that is aesthetically pleasing. 

I guess my questions are;is there a way to power a four pin molex fan from a wall outlet? Is there such thing as a prefabricated switch that i could mount in my cupboard that could turn the fans on /off (that could handle multiple fans at once)? and is there an aesthetically pleasing way that I could direct airflow away form the room?

Dorry for being long-winded, but I am bored and also stumped. Thought I would ask for some help.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

They do make 110VAC fans like this one:

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=259-150

It would not be hard to use fans out of PC but you would need a 110VAC to 12 volt DC transformer. The kind that the transformer/AC adapter we all use to recharge our toys. You will need to cut and solder your molex connector and switch on it. These adapters are available at places like radio shack.

A 110 Volt AC to 12 Volt adapter, rated at 1 AMP out put should have no problem powering two 3-4 inch fans.

As far as making it look pretty exhausting out a near by widow? I don't think that is going to happen.

BG


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556029977.html

Might do it for ya. Couple 200mm fans should be ok on that? Just need to buy a splitter (couple bucks, at most. Or make one out of spare parts). OR, buy a cheapish computer fan controller and mod it into your entertainment center.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I did something similar - use two 110V PC fans. But they were overly loud - clearly audible when listening to quiet passages - so would recommend something like THIS.


----------



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I went ahead and bought the necessary components to get this project rolling (fans that yustr suggested look like they will do the trick). Will update at a later date when I have it all together.


----------

